# vomiting Kool Aid



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

DD vomited last night (woke from sleeping) about 4 hrs after drinking a grape Kool Aid Splasher. It was a t-ball snack & not something I'd normally feed her! I'm pretty sure the vomiting was from the Kool Aid, it was the only new thing she ate, and she only vomited once, wasn't sick at all today, etc. But I'm wondering _why_ it would cause her to vomit? Blood sugar screwiness? Here's the ingredient list; does anything jump out as a likely culprit?

Quote:

WATER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, PEAR JUICE FROM CONCENTRATE, CONTAINS LESS THAN 2% OF ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C), ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, CITRIC ACID, SODIUM CITRATE, CALCIUM DISODIUM EDTA (PRESERVES FRESHNESS), RED 40, BLUE 1


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

My guess, if was that, would be the EDTA (which in larger doses is used for chelation, evidently), or the food colorings if she's sensitive to them.


----------

